# New here



## brandon.prewitt (Apr 1, 2011)

I live in Baytown Texas, I am currently working in Denver City Texas.

I have been interested in Masonry for some time, I have just never made the leap to try and get involved.  I am not a Mason.

Two friends gave me an application a while back, I just never got around to filling it out.  I travel with work and don't know how I would fit in studying and making meetings.  Can you go to any lodge?


----------



## Beathard (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome. 

You would need to join 1 lodge first. Work can be done as a courtesy by another lodge. Once a member you can visit any recognized lodge.


----------



## brandon.prewitt (Apr 1, 2011)

Thank you.

So am I in the right place to learn the basics, purposes, and requirements?

I really don't know much about it.


----------



## Beathard (Apr 1, 2011)

Your in good company here.  Find a lodge that is close to home. Visit them and talk to the secretary about your situation.  The secretary should be able to talk you through the process.

Our lodge does courtesy degrees and instruction all the time.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to the Community!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Apr 1, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Brent Heilman (Apr 4, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## JTM (Apr 5, 2011)

welcome to the boards.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Apr 5, 2011)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Jacob Johnson (Apr 11, 2011)

welcome to MoT!


----------



## flttrainer (Apr 11, 2011)

Welcome.

Sent from my iPad using Freemasonry


----------



## andyf80 (Apr 15, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 15, 2011)

Seek and ye shall find.

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Apr 18, 2011)

Welcome, any updates on your progress?


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 24, 2011)

Welcome.  If it is to be it's up to thee.


----------



## brandon.prewitt (Apr 25, 2011)

I haven't been home to check with my home Lodge about how they would prefer to handle things.  I have noticed there is a Lodge right here in Denver City.  I should be here through the end of the year and possibly next year, and I've been here 4 months.  I was thinking of going to speak with the Lodge here to see what they think.


----------



## jwhoff (Apr 27, 2011)

brandon.prewitt said:


> I haven't been home to check with my home Lodge about how they would prefer to handle things.  I have noticed there is a Lodge right here in Denver City.  I should be here through the end of the year and possibly next year, and I've been here 4 months.  I was thinking of going to speak with the Lodge here to see what they think.


 
That's a good idea.  Get your bearings and go from there.  Careful, if there is another state involved, you will be required to work through the GL's of both states.  You'll get the information you need upon your visit.

Good luck.


----------

